

There is a will there is a way read your email on iOS even if IT don't like it - alimoeeny
http://www.systemajik.com/blog/faking-imap-for-exchange-email/

======
cbs
>even if IT don't like it

Fuck cooperate security, I want my iPhone cake and to eat it too!

